# Brazil 172-Pound Cobia Potential Record, Jan. 2014



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 25, 2014)

In case you did not see this . . . 



http://www.bradenton.com/2014/01/19/4944441/outdoors-catch-of-huge-cobia-off.html 

Outdoors | Catch of huge cobia off Brazil produces whale of a fish story

January 19, 2014 


"The final result was 78 kilograms, or 172 pounds! The fish is being submitted for an International Underwater *Spearfishing* Association record. The *current record is 145.9 pounds*, taken on Feb. 2, 2011, by Valente Baena off the coast of Mexico."

"The a*ll-tackle hook and line record is 135 pounds, 9 ounces*, taken by Peter Goulding off the coast of Australia on July 9, 1985." 










http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/lateral-line/2014/01/now-my-friends-serious-cobia 

Now That, My Friends, Is A Serious Cobia 

January 22, 2014 



http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/ne...sherman-catches-potential-record-cobia-brazil

Spearfisherman Catches Potential Record Cobia in Brazil

January 22, 2014 



http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excu...s-nearly-30-pounds-heavier-than-world-record/ 

Enormous cobia speared off Brazil is nearly 30 pounds heavier than world record

Fish weighs 172 pounds, but was shot by two people so record seems safe

January 23, 2014 


"The International Underwater *Spearfishing* Association lists as the men’s *world record a 145.9-pound cobia* subdued by Valente Baena off Mexico in 2011." 

"For the sake of comparison, the International Game Fish Association lists a *135-poind 9-ounce cobia* as the *largest ever captured on rod and reel*."


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 25, 2014)

SLOB....Ive seen some other monsters that came off Brazil.  Id say they have all the fun but if the fight is anything like the one in my avatar put up they can have em!!


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 25, 2014)

YEP, I'd be scared to pull the whopper into the Boat. 
DANG what a Cobia!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 26, 2014)

Remarkable beast. Truly amazing.


----------

